# Turtle Wax Ice Wheel Cleaner



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

Just thought I would do a quick post about this.

I am slowly building up my collection of detailing products and am yet to choose my wheel cleaner. However, yesterday I really wanted to just get on with cleaning the car so I nipped to Halfords and bought this Turtle Wax Ice wheel cleaner.

My wheels are not sealed, and have not been cleaned with anything other than AF Lather shampoo for a couple of months now.

I found the cleaner very effective. It is non-acid based and turns brake dust and contaminants purple as it dissolves. I found that on the face of the wheels I just had to spray the product on, leave for 2-3 minutes and power wash off. On the insides of the wheels (that have never been cleaned) I gently agitated with my new Wheel Woolies and all the crap on the inside came away very easily.

I'm sure it's not as cheap as other products but for a quick fix, if you need something in a hurry and can't wait for postage; you should give this a go.

I would have taken photos, but we all know what clean wheels look like.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Used it recently too. First time with a 'ph balanced' for me. Very impressed.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

here, we have done some for you



















but yes it is a good product, but the other uch cheaper


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Avanti said:


> but yes it is a good product, but the other uch cheaper


TW ICE is 750ml, don't forget, Avanti. I think that makes TW cheaper, in Halfords at least.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Car Key said:


> TW ICE is 750ml, don't forget, Avanti. I think that makes TW cheaper, in Halfords at least.


I think they perform the same and as the one bottle can be had for £3.50 then I just had to purchase more of the WWHW :thumb:





















I must add comment that with both products the more soiling on the rims the more dramtic the effect :thumb:

[URL=http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c246/av4nti/AG%20Mini/?action=view&current=02102011046.mp4]


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I think they perform the same and as the one bottle can be had for £3.50 then I just had to purchase more of the WWHW :thumb:


 Where do you get WWHW for £3.50? Costco?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Its good stuff, I bought about 8 bottles when it was £1.59 in home bargains. I still have about 4 or 5 after giving a few away. My mate asked me for some wheel cleaner so I'm going to give him 2 bottles also as I know he'll want a good one.

As an off the shelf wheel cleaner this is hard to beat.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Car Key said:


> Where do you get WWHW for £3.50? Costco?


Tesco, thanks to the keen eyes of other members here, all are still worth the sub tenner though.


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

Is the Wonder Wheel acid free too?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

JimG said:


> Is the Wonder Wheel acid free too?


yes, the MSDS is readily available


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

MSDS?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

JimG said:


> MSDS?


manufacturers safety data sheet


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

are both these products safe to use on sealed wheels?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

should'nt need a chemical on sealed wheels really...


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Are these 2 products similar to Iron-x then?

If so has anyone tried both for a comparison


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

The Turtle Wax Ice is a great wheel cleaner like some others on here i bought a few from home bargains for just over a quid each.....soon used it though all 8 bottles....b&q now have 3 for 2 on offer so bargains to be had if you use the offer wisely......back onto the product i agree the more heavy soilage the greater the 'bleeding' they do also a spray bottle with a brush adapter on the screw top....its pointless they wasted money putting that on imo.....


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Turtle said:


> they do also a spray bottle with a brush adapter on the screw top....its pointless they wasted money putting that on imo.....


I thought this was made to a different formula and also, it doesn't bleed, compared to the other one which does bleed .


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

trv8 said:


> I thought this was made to a different formula and also, it doesn't bleed, compared to the other one which does bleed .


Yeah its a different product.....just went totally off topic when i remembered the wheel brush i tried....they tried it on the ice wheel shine.


----------

